# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  مقدار دهی نوع داده bit در SQL Server 2008

## computer _ student

سلام
شاید به نظرتون سوال ساده ای بیاد. درسته! ساده است
اما من باهاش مشکل پیدا کردم
بعضی از فیلد های جداولم  از نوع bit هستند اما وقتی میخوام سطر های جدول را پر کنم نه 0 و یک میگیرد و نه true و false
باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام. کدی که دارید باهاش پر می کنید رو بگذارید.

----------


## computer _ student

> سلام. کدی که دارید باهاش پر می کنید رو بگذارید.


با کد پر نمی کنم
به طور دستی توی SQL پر می کنم اما موقع پر کردن پیغام میده که مشکل داره

----------


## rahmatr

به صورت True و False بنویس (حروف اول بزرگ)
البته با حروف کوچک هم خودش اصلاح می کند.

----------


## computer _ student

سلام
مشکلم حل شد
اما حالا یه سوال شبیه سوال قبلی دارم
نوع داده binary(1) را چه طور باید پر کنم؟
از همه دوستان ممنونم

----------


## linux

> سلام
> مشکلم حل شد
> اما حالا یه سوال شبیه سوال قبلی دارم
> نوع داده binary(1) را چه طور باید پر کنم؟
> از همه دوستان ممنونم


باینری آرایه از بایتها هست.

----------


## computer _ student

> باینری آرایه از بایتها هست.


یعنی من یک آرایه به طول یک از بایت ها تعریف کردم؟
پس مسلما باید صفر و یک بگیره، اما نشد
چه مقداری باید داخلش ذخیره کنم؟

----------


## linux

> یعنی من یک آرایه به طول یک از بایت ها تعریف کردم؟
> پس مسلما باید صفر و یک بگیره، اما نشد
> چه مقداری باید داخلش ذخیره کنم؟


 یک عدد بین 0 تا 255

----------


## sasan_22

سلام من همین نوع داده را تعریف کردم ولی نه true  و نه false همچنین 0 و 1 هم نمیپذیره؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
آیا SQL من مشکل داره؟ SQL Server 2008 32 bit
untitled.JPG

ممنون

----------


## mhdhp86

من یک مشکل عجیب تر دارم! یک فیلد از نوع بیت تعریف کردم اما چه با true پرش کنم چه با false وقتی میرم اطلاعات ثبت شده تو دیتا بیس رو نگاه می کنم میبینم که false نوشته شده!!!
کسی راه حلی داره؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
ببینید روی اون فیلد تابعی معرفی نشده؟ فرمولی قرارداده نشده؟ یا اینکه روی اون جدول Trigger ننوشتید؟

----------

